# Sealant / Coatings Choices



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

right another annoying done to death topic so sorry in advance :lol: I have been searching but need some more info.

I'm going to go down the coating route and trying to find a few options before setting on one. I have however currently set on one but want to just research some others first before committing. It's a month old car with Ford Panther Black Metallic 

So I've been reading into and talking to a few memebers reference Kamikaze ISM. Now few reasons for this one is a) durability of 24/36 months b) Wax look so depth to the paint and a 'wet' look c) ease of use after talking with people who have used it.

Few things to bare in mind is it will be the first time using a coating and want some thing that doesn't require UV lights ect to cure.

So fire some names away to look into already been looking at Carbon Collective, Kamikaze, Cquartz


----------



## leeroywinston (Aug 4, 2013)

Polish angel master sealant , really love the stuff ,car stays cleaner for longer and has a lovely depth to it 

Goes on with machine and wipes off wet so low effort 


Recommended to use polish angel escalate (paint cleanser) first 
Both products smell amazing


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Ah should of mentioned don't want to use a machine to apply would rather a hand applied product using a applicator of some discription


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

24-36 months......really......sounds like bs to me 

If I put something on my car that lasted that long I'd kill the family with a 20cm chefs knife out of boredom......

The fun for me is putting on that lsp


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

:lol: there will be no massacring this end, I want a product I can put on and maintain instead of keeping doing the LSP every couple of months. 

There's plenty of people getting that sort of durability out of coatings so no reason this one won't providing of coarse the prep is completed correctly.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have just had the same thread going as I was looking through multiple coatings and ease of maintenance, as I don't want to have to top every few weeks. And waterrepellency is very important.
I have looked at cquk, wolfs bodyguard, nanolex si3d, kamikaze, max protect, carbon collective and liquid elemrnts.
Liquid elements wins hands down on application, but is new and hasn't proven it's durability ( yet).
For price and who is always innovating and has proven itself, I have chosen to go with cquartz uk.

Didn't look at gyeon, as a manufacterer that spend most of their time in updating to a more fancy packaging seems a bit odd, if it works it works, regardless of the packaging. And that fancy package, you're paying for it too...


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for your reply do you have a link to your thread might save me boring every one to death in this one :lol:

Waxes aren't a problem when it comes to choosing but coatings is a different story, what cquartz have you gone for? I have to say i have heard good things reference there products lately. 

Will you be using any thing else in conjunction like a QD ect? I've got a few shows booked in and although I'll be washing before going it's bound to get some rush through out the day and want to give it a wipe over on arrival.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You could always try TAC Sparkle as that's very. very similar to Finest (just cheaper - well it is here).


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Look at the ArtDeshine coatings too - I've been very impressed with 'Keegan' and 'Sicko' - plus they are reasonably priced  …

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4648336&postcount=16

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4709591&postcount=32


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex L said:


> You could always try TAC Sparkle as that's very. very similar to Finest (just cheaper - well it is here).


That made me smile after using both products :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Much difference?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Much difference?


wouldn't want to say might upset people


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Goodfella36 said:


> wouldn't want to say might upset people


Thats what forums are for lol


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361595


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

leeroywinston said:


> Polish angel master sealant , really love the stuff ,car stays cleaner for longer and has a lovely depth to it
> 
> Goes on with machine and wipes off wet so low effort
> 
> ...


Awesome products, ive had that combo on my car for 17 months and its just starting to fade now.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex L said:


> Awesome products, ive had that combo on my car for 17 months and its just starting to fade now.


Not that chemical resistant though 5 months on my car and no beading left very slow at moving water after wash but with white car and tar remover and one hit of fallout remover few pre spray washes it went while others are still going though does leave a nice look and easy to use.

As for the other question if they feel the same smell the same go on and off the same well it begs the question :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Goodfella36 said:


> Not that chemical resistant though 5 months on my car and no beading left very slow at moving water after wash but with white car and tar remover and one hit of fallout remover few pre spray washes it went while others are still going though does leave a nice look and easy to use.


yeah, No harsh salt used on the roads here and the closest its come to chemicals is the odd wash with Aqua which has a nuba content.



> As for the other question if they feel the same smell the same go on and off the same well it begs the question :thumb:


I know, I was being cheeky


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

yetizone said:


> Look at the ArtDeshine coatings too - I've been very impressed with 'Keegan' and 'Sicko' - plus they are reasonably priced  …
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4648336&postcount=16
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4709591&postcount=32


I like the look of these although there quoted durability is quite low but most people I have spoken to that have used it rate it for long durability!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ST - Matt said:


> I like the look of these although there quoted durability is quite low but most people I have spoken to that have used it rate it for long durability!


Take quoted durability as a grain of salt. Just like hardness and thickness...... some very wild claims out there for sure.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ST - Matt said:


> I like the look of these although there quoted durability is quite low but most people I have spoken to that have used it rate it for long durability!


This may well be my fault, i quoted low instead of stating the golden number when all the stars align and the timing is just right. A figured a more conservative number would set an achievable goal. Most people will indeed surpass what is stated :thumb:


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Ah ok I'm learning not to believe all figures :lol: on your site it states using IR lamps I don't have these would it be ok being left inside to cure instead?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ST - Matt said:


> Ah ok I'm learning not to believe all figures :lol: on your site it states using IR lamps I don't have these would it be ok being left inside to cure instead?


It entirely depends on the product. The softer ones do not need ir lights and have a shorter cure time than some of the harder ones. Which WILL cure eventually but ir lights help a lot


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I personally like Raven topped with Nano


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What this test show for you? I don't really know...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Was he showing holograms ?

I don't know which section is which so not much use for me see hes trying acid alkaline resistance but would of though bonnet would of been better prepped can see bottom left not so good


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Was he showing holograms ?
> 
> I don't know which section is which so not much use for me see hes trying acid alkaline resistance but would of though bonnet would of been better prepped can see bottom left not so good


https://www.facebook.com/495993373744550/photos/a.496103270400227.116956.495993373744550/1023478854329330/?type=1&theater


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

I used a national made sealant. it's a bit expensive but it works like a charm!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

sm81 said:


> What this test show for you? I don't really know...


Looks to me the ISM starts off amazingly resistant to chemicals, with CQUK and the GTechniq sample close by.
Then, by the end the CQUK has the strongest chemical resistance followed by GTechniq and ISM jointly with Ti22 - which seems to quietly plod along in the background, doing its job like it should.

I'm surprised Miyabi isn't stronger as it's billed at 95% SI02, compared to 70% on the CQUK. (not that, that means a great deal to me).


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Looks to me the ISM starts off amazingly resistant to chemicals, with CQUK and the GTechniq sample close by.
> Then, by the end the CQUK has the strongest chemical resistance followed by GTechniq and ISM jointly with Ti22 - which seems to quietly plod along in the background, doing its job like it should.
> 
> I'm surprised Miyabi isn't stronger as it's billed at 95% SI02, compared to 70% on the CQUK. (not that, that means a great deal to me).


Come on now, we all know that PA Cosmic is the strongest, their lighter test video said so! :lol:

You'd think they'd at least prep the panel lol! 

I'll stick with quality thanks, when you use them all, it's easy to tell a cheap one vs a quality one.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

He should have shot fireworks at it too :lol:

Thats the big if though isn't it, what was the prep? Could've been perfect or could've just slapped them all on over some Colly


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> I personally like Raven topped with Nano


me topped with honey is sexier hahaha! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> He should have shot fireworks at it too :lol:
> 
> Thats the big if though isn't it, what was the prep? Could've been perfect or could've just slapped them all on over some Colly


yep, that's why you just have to take these tests with a grain of salt.......


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> me topped with honey is sexier hahaha! :lol:


Picture needed :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> Picture needed :thumb:


No thanks! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alan W said:


> No thanks! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Haha i just want to see if he would do it


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

SiRamik seems to be impressive - I have applied it to my car and really impressed so far (it has only been on for a few weeks) seems to look clean for longer, and when I did wash it, the dirt did literally fall off... I honestly think I could have got away with just jet washing it!


----------

